# DX help!!!!



## perkins05 (Feb 15, 2011)

Pt here because he is unable to get mutliple erections....Would you use either of these codes? 607.84 or 302.72 or 302.79...

Any help is appreciated


----------



## sllindsey (Feb 15, 2011)

you would never use the 302... these are mental health codes.  I always use the 607.84 for ED.  BC/BS doesn't pay for this unless the pt has ED because of DM or Prostate cancer.


----------



## perkins05 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for your help....


The patient has no other issues but a significant other that does not understand why he cannot get multiple Erections..  Go figure


Thanks again


----------



## ohn0disaster (Feb 15, 2011)

Lol. I wouldn't code it as erectile dysfunction though. I mean, the way you make it sound is, he can get an erection but, once the deed is done, he can't get it up again. What he needs is to give his pecker a rest! Sheesh! Is there a code for being a horny creeper?! Haha.


----------



## perkins05 (Feb 16, 2011)

LOL is right. So what code would you use? I am at a lost. I thought abt v41.7 but dont think that can stand as principle.

Thanks again


----------



## ohn0disaster (Feb 16, 2011)

V41.7 can be used as a primary and/or additional DX code, as it is considered a non-specific diagnosis. However, I'm thinking that V65.5 would be more appropriate to assign in this situation. 

V65.5 is the code for *Person with feared complaint in whom no diagnosis was made*. Additional notations for this code include "*Feared condition not demonstrated*", "*Problem was normal state*", and "*Worried well*".

V65.5 is the code you would assign when a person comes in with a complaint that is actually a normal finding.

Hope this helps!


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 16, 2011)

I do not see the V41.7 being applicable at all.  Just because he cannot get repeated erections during a single encounter does not mean there is a problem with HIS internal organs!  He sounds really normal to me.  Maybe the spouse could use some counseling for unrealistic expectations.  
All that aside I agree with the V65.5, or maybe even a V71.xx for observation for suspected condition not found.  Just not sure how to go without the actual note.


----------

